# Rollerball Clicker



## Ben Holt (Apr 17, 2016)

Do they exist? I cant find one. Can u modify one of the kits (vertex) to accomodate one. I have a guy that likes the Baron's insert but wants a clicker. Thx guys


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

Rollerball needs a cap so I'm not sure there is a clicker. May be but I'm not sure. @Schroedc @duncsuss


----------



## Ben Holt (Apr 17, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Rollerball needs a cap so I'm not sure there is a clicker. May be but I'm not sure. @Schroedc @duncsuss


Oh...The newbie did not know this. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 17, 2016)

Rollerballs definitely need a cap to keep them from drying out.

However, if you want to get close to the rollerball writing experience with a ballpoint pen, I would recommend checking out the Schmidt EasyFlow 9000 refills. They write very smoothly. The Schmidt EasyFlow 9000 is compatible with the Parker sized refills the ballpoint pen kits (like the Vertex) come with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 17, 2016)

Another option is the Parker Gel refills. Very fluid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 18, 2016)

Refill Size Guide

http://www.refillfinder.com/catalog/refill-size-guide.html

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

